# Spring will come--



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

So, what are you doing to get ready? I'm pushing to get more raised beds in, as my plants are pushing the 2' mark--Heck with cleaning house, I just want OUT of it. Been a long winter


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I just spent both days last weekend getting my tractor repaired and running.. .

Got a new chainsaw so I can get started on wood for next winter... Gotta get a carb kit ordered for a generator... those spring storms take out the electric at the farm a lot I'm told.. 

Gotta get the push mower running.... 

and the list keeps on.... No garden this year.. .trying to get the house done, and will try to fit in weed mowing in between.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Caught a very short window of opportunity and plowed up the rye cover crop a couple of weeks ago. It's been very wet and unseasonably cool since then, but hopefully the rye is rotting under the ground and will provide a nitrogen boost for the garden. The fruit trees and berry bushes are all fertilized and mulched (and somewhat but not properly pruned). The Kubota place is putting another set of remotes on the tractor, because the new (to us) round baler requires two sets. During the winter I put down a heavy coating of composted manure on the asparagus along with a lot of wood ashes. So far, only one lone, brave (but thriving) spear has poked through the ground. The yard needs a lot of cleanup and attention in other ways, but it is secondary to the edibles...so it'll get the remains of the day.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I always have about 360 sq feet of Spring on the back of my house in the attached greenhouse. As far as outdoor chores go, what I got done last week is it for the next week or so due to rain.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I got my 6 month shot in the left hip today, Man that thing is sore. A couple of days and I hope to be out and about. First year in 3 that I don't have an open sore from another surgery on that old bone bruise. It healed nicely from the last surgery. Thank YOU Dr. Price....James


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Ahh, Spring!
And what have I been doing?
Hummm; thinking! Yep that's about it - thinkin'!

Thinking that about 2 weeks ago I posted "signs of Spring" in another part of HT bout the geese flying, robins appearing, etc. and how those signs disappeared.
Thinking bout how we've had snow in the air and new snow on the ground for 11 of the past 14 days since.
Thinking that it's almost time to take the chains and back blade off the tractor.
Thinking of maybe taking the plastic off the windows and replaceing the storm windows with the screens.
Thinking of how much damage those 15 or so deer are doing to my lawn, greenery, garden, and everything else they think to browse on.
Thinking I'm getting close to running out of "this" year's wood and don't really want to tap into next year's pile.
And at the moment thinking that it's time for my 2nd cup of coffee!

Yaa, I know the last one has nothing to do with Spring but hey give a guy a break......... I'll still be thinkin' of _____ Spring!


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

We've been very lucky here. We really didn't have much of a winter and it's been dry for here lately. Past few days have been warm and sunny so we were able to get a head start on this year. We painted the greenhouse and put new putty in the window frames. We've got the beds ready to plant and all the pruning is done. We've been able to mow too and everything is weeded. I need to stain the deck railing but that's about it before we plant. I can't remember the last time we were caught up with chores like this. It's so nice when it's not raining all the time.


----------

